# Time Is Not on our Side



## Verbal (Dec 15, 2005)

This is a song I wrote this morning, and thank God I got my voice back too, so I could write the melody!
And if you really want to hear it (beware, I just regained my voice, but I still have a cold), click here.

_

The other day I passed the site
of a horrid accident
the car was crushed, the man was dead
a drunk adolescent

The other day I saw the news
another bomb went off
the building blown, the people died
when will it be enough

because Time
is not on our side
we've got to make the best
of what we have
before we all die

because Time
does not rewind
we've got to live our life
the best we can
because we're sure to find

that Time
is not on our side

The other night I bid my friend
a casual farewell
Got in his car and drove away
was drunk, but hey oh well

He drove along, oblivious
when the snow began to fall
slid off the road, over a cliff
they could not find him at all

because Time
is not on our side
we've got to make the best
of what we have 
before we all die

because Time
does not rewind
we've got to live our life
the best we can
because we're sure to find

that Time
is not on our side_


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

I gotta give it to ya Jon, the melody and the acoustics are pretty damn good :thumbsup: 

Maybe get the mic a little closer next time...so we can hear you a little better


----------



## Verbal (Dec 16, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I gotta give it to ya Jon, the melody and the acoustics are pretty damn good :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe get the mic a little closer next time...so we can hear you a little better



Thanks man!  It's hard to record from a headset mic... if I put it on my head, it's too close to my mouth and too far from the guitar.  If I put it on the table in front of me, it's too close to the guitar and too far from my mouth! lol, I need a new mic


----------

